# N3W Tivo (for me) Ser. 2



## sw33tl33f420 (Jan 1, 2010)

hello all.
just got a series 2 dvr. i found out a while ago that you can do some incrediable things with this machine.

i am total n3wb when it comes to tivo. did a little googling around and got confused and lost then burnt. what i am looking to do is just beable to stream/dl/ftp or whatever to my pc. then probally do a little editing of my own. i will probally eventually when all is working upgrade hdd too.

i am familiar in other areas and shoulndt have to hard of a time as i am a wiz when modding 360's and original xbox's ps2's and psp's as well. and other delights.
so anyways here are my spec's.___________________________________________

TCD 540080 Series 2 DVR just like the one in the picture.
i have not activated it yet, but i did get it used(goodwill 25.00)
working internet(as you can see) wired and wireless .Cox digital cable .
(have a cox dvr box but is a rental.)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Once it's subscribed, go into your account online at TiVo and enable downloads & transfers. Wait a few hours then force a daily call to to pick up the changes. Once the TiVoToGo status in the System Information screen reads "a,a,a" you will be able to transfer shows.

You can use the official TiVo Desktop software, or any one of several 3rd-party alternatives like pyTivo, kmttg etc. The Home Media forum here is the best place to look for more info.


----------



## sw33tl33f420 (Jan 1, 2010)

thanX


----------

